# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  14/07/2016 [PACK7] FlyCaptainHuaweiModule v2.0.0.0084 RELEASED !

## mohamed73

*Added : * FRP unlock, network direct unlock, Repair IMEI, BT, MAC, SN, Country, Vendor, Read bootloader code:   Huawei G9Huawei P9 Lite
Improved MT7-TL10 servicing operations    *NOTE*: Starting tomorrow only this version will be accepted by server so be sure you login to the support and get it.

----------

